# MOTORES DC con encoder



## fab (May 5, 2007)

Holas!   

Me encuentrio realizando un trabajo en el cual tngo que realizar un movimiento a traves de un tornillo sin fin, para ello creo q necesito un motor con encoder, estaba pensando en un motor de 24dc, y ademas necesito controlarlo...

Alguien sabe donde puedo encontrar información al respecto, paginas sobre su control, incluyendo rutinas de programacion....
y tambien, donde puedo pedirlos, o q caracteristicas deben de tener, porq necesito 2 o quiza 3, y quisiera encargarlos de una vez... y la verdad no se como buscarlos, bajo que especificaciones...

bueno, gracias


----------



## adrian decuir cruz (May 10, 2007)

hola fab, no se en que pais te encuentres pero si eres de españa puedes encontrar lo que necesitas en la pagina de superrobotica.com en la secion motores en este apartado se encuentra el motor de cd 12 vdc con encoder integrado que necesitas asi como el control.


----------

